# Wuerfel-Volumen Rechner



## anpro (23. Mrz 2009)

Hallo
brächte Hilfe beim vervollständigen eines Würfel bzw Quader Volumenberechnungsprogramms...also JFrame schon erzeugt mit 3 Eingabefeldern und Volumen-Buttons (bzw vielleicht auch einer der die Oberfläche ausrechnet), jetzt weiß ich nicht wie ich den Actionlistener implementiere
[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
		if (e.getSource() == Volumen) {
			textoutput.setText ()

weiter komme ich nicht...wie gebe ich die Formel ein ?? sollte ja Breite*Höhe*Länge sein 

double getOberflaeche() {
     return 6.0 * kantenLaenge * kantenLaenge;
}
double getVolumen() {
     return kantenLaenge * kantenLaenge * kantenLaenge;
}
void veraendern(double inkrement) {
     kantenLaenge += inkrement;
}[/HIGHLIGHT]

hab ich im web gefunden für Quader -brauche ich das inkrement oder nicht (bzw wofür da??)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe !!! LG


----------



## Schandro (23. Mrz 2009)

> if (e.getSource() == Volumen) {
> textoutput.setText ()


1. bei variablennamen schreibt man den ersten Buchstaben klein.
2. wie wärs z.b. mit:
[highlight=Java]textoutput.setText ( Integer.parseInt(breite.getText()) * Integer.parseInt(höhe.getText()) * Integer.parseInt(länge.getText()) );[/highlight]

€dit
Imho find ich es übersichtlicher, wenn man an den Variablenname erkennen kann obs zur GUI gehört (das heist z.b. ein Textfeld, ein Button oder sonstwas ist) oder nicht. Ich weiß, dass man das eigentlich in Java nicht machen sollte, mal sehen was die anderen zu den Vorschlag sagen werden 

Natürlich würde jetzt in deinem Code ein Deutsch-English Gemisch wie
breiteField
komisch klingen


----------



## max40 (23. Mrz 2009)

Deine Oberflächen und Volumen Berechnung wären nur richtig wenn du einen Würfel hast, bei einem Quader wäre es falsch! 
Dein inkrement Sache brauchst du momentan nicht, kann man gebrauchen wenn man vielleicht noch Button hat mit "+5", "-5" etc. um die länge/höhe/breiter zu verändern.
Und statt Interger.parseInt(s) solltest du Double.parseDouble(s) verwenden und daran denken das es zur Exception kommt wenn in den TextFelder kein für das Format gültiger Inhalt enthalten ist, also wenn du z.B. Buchstaben eingibst!


----------

